# Bizarre problem with firing new Kahr PM45



## Cimmerian

Got my new PM45. Went to the range to fire the obligatory 200 rounds.

Got through a mag or two when the bizarre happened (this has never happened to me, anyone?). Suddenly the normal trigger pull did not discharge the weapon, I pulled further (pointing down range!) nothing. Finally it had no movement to it at all, and I squeezed very tightly against the solid unmoving trigger, and got the weapon to discharge.

This freaked me out a bit so I stripped it down, cleaned it thoroughly, made triple-sure everything lined up, then tried it all again.

I got through a few mags ok, I thought I fixed it, but then it happened again (and a few more times as I experimented some more as explained below).

I am pretty sure this is a trigger/firing problem as 

a) It feels that way
b) I did try an assortment of mags and ammo and it eventually (or quickly) happened with each

Any thoughts?

Have you guys seen this or something like it before?

If not, any speculation?

If so, what to do?

Thanks!


----------



## Cimmerian

BTW, I don't know if this is important, but I had a lot of trouble getting the barrel out. It kept hitting the piece of metal the recoil spring guide rod goes in front of. Have a Kahr PM9 and never had any similar issue.


----------



## Shipwreck

I would not fire it any longer and contact Kahr directly about the matter, if I were you...


----------



## Cimmerian

Thanks guy.

Back to Kahr it is...


----------



## XD40inAVL

Cimmerian said:


> Thanks guy.
> 
> Back to Kahr it is...


Absolutely the smart move. A post on the XD board of a new XDs9 that the trigger acted funky multiple times, always seeming to clear up for a while after inspection, lubricating. Happened a number of times, till he installed a mag, released the slide to have it go full auto. Fortunately he maintained control and kept it down range till all 7 rounds were expended.

Funky trigger issues and major (or can be)


----------



## SouthernBoy

I have owned eleven Kahrs and still own five and I have never seen this happen to any of them, nor have I heard about it happening. Almost sounds like a spring is not properly installed and is binding or causing the trigger bar not to move freely (a total guess on my part).

Early Kahr's had very good track records and are some of the best compact and subcompact single stacked guns you can carry. I have two early models myself. Then not long after their move to polymer guns, they began having problems. I won't go into them at this time but they ranged from failure to feed, failure to go to slide lock, and premature slide lock... among other problems. They did manage to clean up their act a bit so I am disheartened to hear of your problem. Definitely send that gun in for repair and let us know what turns up.


----------



## rb288

Just a quick question...
Did you clean and lube the pistol before you first shot it?
That includes blowing some cleaner in the firing pin channel?
My CW 45 was gunked up from the factory in the channel and when I shot some CLP in it, a lot of gunk came out.
Just a thought.

This link shows how...

http://kahrtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1521


----------



## pic

Is there an adjustment screw in the trigger?


----------



## buckfynn

Cimmerian said:


> Have you guys seen this or something like it before?


Yep, my CW9 does the same thing. Random trigger fail to rest problems. So just out of curiosity did you ever get your problems resolved with your PM45, Cimmerian?


----------



## Cimmerian

Sent it back to Kahr, them seemed to have fixed this problem, but I still get way more jams (mostly FTFs) with this PM45 then with my PM9.


----------

